# Kindle help please.



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

In October 2010 i bought a Kindle 3G reading device with a keyboard.

I've got to the stage where I can no longer manage through arthritis/hand tremors to operate the keyboard. I read at least 3-4 hours a day and would be lost without it.It has 600+ books in it at present.

The boss has a Kindle paperwhite 3g E reader with a built in light.

So I need to replace my Kindle keyboard with another type. I tried to order one like the boss has got but it showed up as unavailable. She bought hers in May 2017.

I have looked at the new paperlighs but I don't understand a lot of the terminology.

I have 600+ books at present would 8GB be ok or would I need 32GB?
I found this link

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07J4ZZB5Q/ref=fs_bun?th=1

I don't understand a lot of it.

Any advice/suggestions would be most welcome.

Don


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It might be an idea to contact Amazon for their help Don, have you got a _help _ symbol to click on your Kindle then and find _contact us_ It should then give you the option Phone or email.
Explain to them what you have just told us, they know what devices they have that would suit you better----probably :smile2: No harm in trying.
I have a freephone number 0800 589 0067, but don't suppose it will be the same in Portugal. No harm in trying though.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

The storage capacity of your kindle is 4gb so any new model tha suits you will be ok for your library


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

8GB will hold several thousand books without a problem.

Wife has a Paperwhite and a Fire.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish I knew what you are talking about Don and could help. But we are still fighting off the eventual Kindle day.
Just spent 4 hours over lunch in Luz at the restaurant you took us to.



Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I would certainly contact kindle help Don - they really are very helpful - and they might even give you a discount, as they have me.

I'd problems with my 4/5-yr-old kindle auto-rebooting when I was in the middle of reading an article - like having the paper snatched out of your hand mid-sentence. 

They've allowed me a 15% discount on a new one. 

The old one has slightly improved since removing it from its magnetic cover (at their suggestion) but it still freezes n auto-reboots at times, so not a comfortable experience.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Don Madge said:


> In October 2010 i bought a Kindle 3G reading device with a keyboard.


I used to have the same model. When it broke I bought a Paperwhite. They had discontinued the 3G option so I use wifi to get new books.



Don Madge said:


> The boss has a Kindle paperwhite 3g E reader with a built in light.
> 
> So I need to replace my Kindle keyboard with another type. I tried to order one like the boss has got but it showed up as unavailable. She bought hers in May 2017.


Which is more or less when I bought mine. During this time I've gotten emails from Amazon offering me an upgrade to a newer model. But the devices looks very much the same to me. Only minor changes.

So I belive any new Paperwhite model would work for you.



Don Madge said:


> I have looked at the new paperlighs but I don't understand a lot of the terminology.


Any Paperwhite would work I belive as long as you have a wifi to connect to. I don't use the built in reading light - just use it like I used my old Kindle.

Just avoid the "Fire" models - they have glossy screens and are not as comfortable to read on as the ordinary Kindles. I belive you can use them as regular tablet computers.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for the input.

We can't do much until we return home mid April, so we have decided to swap kindles to see how I get on with the Paperwhite. I've run into a problem already, I'm not a very good "swiper" I might try a stylist? if that's he right word for them.

The Paperwhite with the 3G seem a bit expensive compared with the ones that just have wifi.

Once again thanks for all the help.

Don


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Don, it's a stylus. Sorry to hear of your issues. Hope you can find something suitable. Mine's one of the el cheapo Kindles. It's great but no light which is less than great. Flicks easily though.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> We can't do much until we return home mid April, so we have decided to swap kindles to see how I get on with the Paperwhite. I've run into a problem already, I'm not a very good "swiper" I might try a stylist? if that's he right word for them.
> 
> ...


Don, couple of things, Amazon will deliver wherever you are, if you have an address where you are currently staying they will send to it and with the normal extremely quick delivery.

On my Paperwhite (one of the originals) and WIFI only, I can turn the page back or forward with a touch on the left or right of the screen, I use my thumb and the natural action of touching the screen applies a slight swipe motion, sufficient to turn the page.
You can use any WIFI that you can access for downloads, quick and simple.

The built in light is superb.

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> You can use any WIFI that you can access for downloads, quick and simple.


Do you use a Mifi when travelling Don? Or a smartphone which you could use as a hotspot? - if you weren't anywhere near an external wifi.

In reality I seldom used the 3g on my paperwhite. I did on the original keyboard kindle which I had before data was much available abroad. Actually, Brexit might mean we're back to that scenario! But as you say, it's a lot of extra money for the, now 4g, signal.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Jean I don' know what a Mifi is and I don't have a smartphone.

Don


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Next time we meet for lunch Don we can discuss Mi-Fi and smart phones. Not saying I will enlighten you but it could just plant a seed.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don , a MIFI is a small device which you can either buy a sim card with a certain amount of WiFi time on it or you can pay monthly on it

three 3 has loads of information on it , you can buy monthly with no contract 

I use it on my travels in the MH to get WiFi on the move 

Having said that I don’t need a MIFI for the kindle, 3 or 4 G does it 

As for the number of books, I’m not sure that matters 

I’ve have 5-600 on mine but they are not stored on the device as downloaded so are not using space 

They are stored on Amazons memory 

You can redownload them as and when you want them 

Open the kindle and it shows new downloaded books 

Press all and it tells you all your books and will re download them as and when 

When I bought the new kindle all my books were still on it from years past

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I did think about getting a Mi-Fi unit and a payg SIM. But then that would mean a SIN for my French phone, a SIM for our UK phone and then another SIM for the Mi-Fi making it complicated. So now just pay the little extra on my French phone bill of €4.99.


My wife considered a 'reader' especially when Kindles were being sold at £29.99. But decided against it as she never remembers where her phone, camera, sat nav, etc. are or charged. A paperback is so much more convenient to chuck in the car, dump when you have finished, drop when you nod off, etc. And at maybe 3 or 4 a year on holiday not a vast problem.



Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not if you are a an avid reader Ray

Or if hands can no longer support the weight of books 

Mine won’t, even the kindle can send them into cramp or flare up painful joints 

I read more than three or more books A WEEK , and sadly I can no longer turn the pages on a book , or hold it’s weight 

Some books are just light reading, some are study , some are just about dragons , I love dragons,, some are history , some are autobiographies, some just stories 

All are about people, life and known experience even the fantasies 

so yes , kindle is important to me, in the middle of the night when I can’t sleep 

I snuggle down with a dragon, a persons trip to Europe, even a love story 

They educate me, delight me , horrify me 

I pay £7 99 a month for unlimited books 

Sometimes I just read reciepes for meals of pulses 

Sad or what 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Came across a second hand MiFi 3G unit at a market today asking €13. But after haggling and getting nowhere I chose to leave it.
I was wondering what would be the real value to me as my phone seems to do just about everything I need and Wi-Fi is almost everywhere. 



I had thought having a local payg data SIM for maybe Skype while in the car but by the time I had paid for the unit and a Sim we could get lots of data for less money just added to my phone bill.
Can't really think it would be worth the outlay.



Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert uses his phone as a kindle , but his is the larger screen I Phone 

His kindle the older model that I think Don uses, with a button keyboard , is now defunct 

Mine is the kindle light , the keyboard appears on screen as needed

It’s much lighter in weight , has a lit screen and doesn’t require WIFI to down load books 

Mind you the older models don’t either 

The built in 3 or 4G does that

Sandra


----------

